# What Does the Real Gift of Tongues Sound Like?



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

The Holy Spirit of the Bible descended from the heavens and gave the followers on Jesus after he ascended the gift of tongues. The people began to speak in languages they didn't know, but others who knew the language could understand. That is the story aprox.... It's in the book of Acts near the front. Somehow this gift from the almighty was to bypass their native tongue and go primal...like gibberish/babble. What is this miracle supposed to achieve. It might be that our deepest instincts are trying to reveal themselves not encumbered by the sophistry of constructed language. "The emperor with no clothes." It's what you don't say that's important." "Silence is golden." "Let it be". 

Say what you mean to say, not what your supposed to say.?


----------



## jerry old (Dec 13, 2021)

Read it closer
Jerusalem. being a hub of religious pilgrimages for those living in foreign lands.
The bulk of these people no longer spoke Hebrew as their first language.
 They had traveled to Jerusalem for the Fruit of Harvest: yet, the language they heard was in their native tongue.

(Questions:  
The crowd was made up of people that spoke many different languages, how then did each understand Peter's words in their native tongue?
That is the mystery, it was not gibberish, it was a clear, definable language. as spoken in each hearer's native tongue.)

I am not a biblical scholar, please don't point out my errors.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

I think ‘speaking in tongues’ was responsible for me leaving my church years ago. I was fed up with these special people mumbling under their breath.  Why could they do it and not me?  Nope, it was too much, the logical part of my brain said it wasn’t real.


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

Speaking in tongues is called glossolalia. It is mentioned in only two books of the Bible and from what I understand was used by the diciples, not the people. As usual, people enlarge and mystify things. Today when you hear this tongue speaking in church, it is ( in my opinion) just for show. Just a lot of hypocritical mutterings of some.
Apologies if I have offended anyone.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Speaking in tongues is called glossolalia. It is mentioned in only two books of the Bible and from what I understand was used by the diciples, not the people. As usual, people enlarge and mystify things. Today when you hear this tongue speaking in church, it is ( in my opinion) just for show. Just a lot of hypocritical mutterings of some.
> Apologies if I have offended anyone.


It is a trait seldom used and only for special purposes.  
I avoid those that think it is a common occurrence.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 13, 2021)

jerry old said:


> I am not a biblical scholar, please don't point out my errors.


No deep scholar here either, but yer spot on

Isaiah 1:18
 Come now, and let us reason together​


Shero said:


> Apologies if I have offended anyone.


No offense here (saved me a lot of keystrokes)


----------



## oldpop (Dec 13, 2021)

When I was in my middle twenties I went to a church that practiced what is called speaking in tongues/speaking in unknown tongues. One person would be filled with the Holy Spirit and speak in an unknown to me language and after they had finished another would be filled with the Holy Spirit and interpret what the other had said. All I can say about it is I felt a powerful presence in the room and I felt overwhelmingly full of joy. It really blew my mind. I had never felt like that before. After a time I was able to experience an even greater feeling alone. I will try to explain how it happened to me.

A very close friend of mine had told me about that church and asked me to accompany him to one of the services. It was the very service I mentioned above. I told him about my experience and he smiled an said that is why he had asked me to come. I could not get over that feeling of joy I had experienced. I asked him about it and he showed me the process he used to open himself up to be filled with the Holy Spirit. He told me if I practiced the process alone in a peaceful setting that eventually I would be filled with this powerful feeling again. I will not go into the details of what eventually happened because I cannot accurately put it into words. I will say that I do not think any particular religion was behind the powerful emotions that swept through me at that moment but it was the most wonderful feeling I have ever experienced. It has led me down a path that I am still following to the best of my ability as we speak.

I have not doubted the existence of God since that day. I must say that I use the word God because of the connotations of the word itself not for any religious beliefs on my part. I have no idea of what it is and I quit trying to figure it out. I just know it is real and powerful. The best I can describe it is pure spiritual energy and I will leave it at that. As far as speaking in tongues I cannot attest to it's validity. It is just babble in my opinion. I do believe the process can focus the mind much like meditation and can open a whole new world of spirituality to some.


----------



## Shero (Dec 14, 2021)

jerry old said:


> It is a trait seldom used and only for special purposes.
> I avoid those that think it is a common occurrence.


So true Jerry


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 14, 2021)

In our country, motorists tend to speak the language known as, profane. This is reinforced with body language.
(Does this young lady remind you of Kate Middleton?)


----------

